# Setup help



## gcollina (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a Lib tech skate banana and Union flite pro bindings. I set the up the bindings dead center with +15 and -15 offset. When I measured the nose and tail lengths I had a little more than a 1/4 inch more tail than nose. Is this a setup issue or is the board messed up?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

gcollina said:


> I have a Lib tech skate banana and Union flite pro bindings. I set the up the bindings dead center with +15 and -15 offset. When I measured the nose and tail lengths I had a little more than a 1/4 inch more tail than nose. Is this a setup issue or is the board messed up?


Sorry man, that’s really shitty luck. :crying: No way that board can be ridden. You’re going to have to buy a new one.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

gcollina said:


> I have a Lib tech skate banana and Union flite pro bindings. I set the up the bindings dead center with +15 and -15 offset. When I measured the nose and tail lengths I had a little more than a 1/4 inch more tail than nose. Is this a setup issue or is the board messed up?


Easy now...just switch the bindings around...then you will have a 1/4 setback...directional banana ftw.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know anything about that board. I checked the specs on the '18 version of the skate banana and it doesn't include any setback to the stance. 

If your particular years board _does_ in fact include a setback? You've likely got the bindings set up backwards. Try switching your set up around so that you've got more nose than tail. 

If however, your board _*isn't*_ supposed to have a setback and you're measuring from some point on the _mounted_ bindings,.. it's possible you could be off in your measurements. Take the bindings off and measure from the inserts you're using to the tips of the board. If you still get 1/4" more nose than tail (...or vice versa) then you probably DO have a problem. :shrug:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

This problem can be solved in 3 simple steps:

1. Remove your bindings from the Scat Banana.

2. Throw that piece of crap in the bin.

3. Buy a proper snowboard.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

gcollina said:


> I have a Lib tech skate banana and Union flite pro bindings. I set the up the bindings dead center with +15 and -15 offset. When I measured the nose and tail lengths I had a little more than a 1/4 inch more tail than nose. Is this a setup issue or is the board messed up?


1/4 inch isn't going to make or break you and you probably won't even notice it. But the bindings also might be causing a bit of the problem. If you want to know if the board is off, measure from the inserts (without the bindings on) to the tips of the board.

If you still have the 1/4 inch difference make sure the longer part goes to the front of the board and you're all set. Or if the board is brand new exchange it for one that doesn't have this problem or call Lib.

Especially with a full rocker board like the Skate Banana, the tips of the board rarely, if ever, make contact with the snow unless you're in powder. The only thing that matters when you're riding are the contact points. And again, with a full rocker board most of the contact area is between your feet, not at the tips.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Kenai said:


> Sorry man, that’s really shitty luck. :crying: No way that board can be ridden. You’re going to have to buy a new one.


I had a board like that once.
Broke my leg the very first day riding it.

Never again


TT


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> This problem can be solved in 3 simple steps:
> 
> 1. Remove your bindings from the Scat Banana.
> 
> ...


FTFY. Skate Banana is an unfairly maligned deck. Still one of the greatest boards ever.


----------

